# The soda appreciation thread!



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

Because fuck yeah! <3


----------



## Karatine (Nov 25, 2016)

Hell yeah!




Oh, it doesn't work on here...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

<3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 25, 2016)

omg yes, so glad this thread has been made! Allow me to reveal my top picks!
Here we go!
Irn Bru: Awesome shit, this! Taste is unique and refreshing. basically liquid sugar, but god damn worth the diabetes <3





Old Jamaica Ginger Beer: Haven't had one in a while, but I love my ginger beer! has an interesting hot kick to it!




Pepsi MAX: hands down, best compromise when it comes to sugar content and taste. has actual taste unlike coke diet, with a overall good palatable taste.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

Solo, a Norwegian-specific orange soda.






Can't leave out Fanta Exotic now, can we?


----------



## Karatine (Nov 26, 2016)

Heh, BAWLS...




and I only have a few months before I'm legally considered an adult.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Solo, a Norwegian-specific orange soda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting fact: Fanta was created by the Nazi's when Coke stopped being available in Germany.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm not taking the time to go find a pic.

I like Coca-Cola with my white rum. 

I prefer Dr Pepper with my spiced rum. 

Root beer also works well with spiced.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 27, 2016)

Anybody remember Coke Blāk? That stuff was soooooooo good! ...and i don't drink coffee.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Interesting fact: Fanta was created by the Nazi's when Coke stopped being available in Germany.


Well not exactly.
www.snopes.com: Fanta and the Nazis

But either way, never drink peach fanta. That shit's gross.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Anybody remember Coke Blak? That stuff was soooooooo good! ...and i don't drink coffee.


Never heard of this stuff before.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 27, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Never heard of this stuff before.


it was a very short-lived flavor. Near its end a single bottle of it sold at 7eleven for about $8. The demand on the whole was low, which is why they discontinued it but some the few who liked it were willing to spend a small fortune on even the tiniest bottle. For them, i present some easy-to-follow instructions on how to make your own.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't drink soda too much. Acid reflux disease makes them hard to stomach.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cherry Pepsi !!! 100%


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't drink soda too much. Acid reflux disease makes them hard to stomach.


That must blow... Me i highly disregard the fact i shouldn't eat spicy foods.. Gotta have my hot sauce


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> That must blow... Me i highly disregard the fact i shouldn't eat spicy foods.. Gotta have my hot sauce


Oh yeah! I still love spicy food. I pay for it later, but it is so worth it!


----------



## Epistates (Nov 27, 2016)

Ramune, or ラムネis solely the one I drink for its robust flavor and snazzy bottle design to boot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Epistates said:


> Ramune, or ラムネis solely the one I drink for its robust flavor and snazzy bottle design to boot.


My kids love Ramune.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Epistates said:


> Ramune, or ラムネis solely the one I drink for its robust flavor and snazzy bottle design to boot.


We found it a our local japanese place. Our kids loved them immediately! Now, if we see them at the store, they beg for them! (I do think the bottle design is really cool!!)


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 27, 2016)

ftw xD Either that or Vanilla Pepsi


----------



## Orgunis (Nov 27, 2016)

It shall take over da world MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## lyar (Nov 27, 2016)

Soda is disgusting. Water is life


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> Soda is disgusting. Water is life


Water is a crutch.


----------



## lyar (Nov 27, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Water is a crutch.


alright edgelord


----------



## stimpy (Nov 28, 2016)

how come no one has said Coles home brand? A whole 1.25 litres for 75c hell yeah


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 28, 2016)

Epistates said:


> Ramune, or ラムネis solely the one I drink for its robust flavor and snazzy bottle design to boot.


i like the novelty flavors like teriyaki and takoyaki. You'd think they'd be gross but they're surprisingly tasty, especially paired with ramen.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2016)

Coke is better than Pepsi.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't drink soda too much. Acid reflux disease makes them hard to stomach.


Boy, do I know how that is!
I still drink more than i should though, So I suppose I have no one else to blame but myself when I get a reflux attack :L


----------



## MilesTails (Nov 28, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i like the novelty flavors like teriyaki and takoyaki. You'd think they'd be gross but they're surprisingly tasty, especially paired with reman.


Oh boy. that stuff is good!


----------



## MilesTails (Nov 28, 2016)

stimpy said:


> how come no one has said Coles home brand? A whole 1.25 litres for 75c hell yeah



G'Day! I'm also an Aussie and yep, thats 75c.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 28, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Boy, do I know how that is!
> I still drink more than i should though, So I suppose I have no one else to blame but myself when I get a reflux attack :L


Beer is my one bubbly vice. If I can't drink beer just gonon and shoot me.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 28, 2016)

I could drink this for days
buuuutttt I can't find it in stores and have to order it online :..^>


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2016)

lyar said:


> Soda is disgusting. Water is life


No one gives a shit about your opinion, mate. This is the soda appreciation thread, not the "soda is disgusting" thread.



Mr. Fox said:


> Coke is better than Pepsi.


Cola is better than Pepsi, yeah, but I like both. o.o

I like a wide variety of sodas. Fruit flavor, orange flavor, lemon flavor, you name it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 28, 2016)

Sodas are so bad for you. My favorite thing to drink is sweet iced tea. I drink it all day long. Coffee, tea, water, and beer are the only things I drink. I never was a huge soda fan, even growing up. And the older I got, the less sodas I drank. Now I won't touch them unless thete is absolutely nothing else to drink.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Coke is better than Pepsi.


You wanna fight? Spitting out that HERESY over these forums that KIDS are using.
You make me sick.
(Pepsi is better)


----------



## lyar (Nov 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No one gives a shit about your opinion, mate. This is the soda appreciation thread, not the "soda is disgusting" thread.


Apparently you do since you took time to respond to my post. Also it would seem two people liked my opinion and its rude to call them "No one" like they don't exist. 

Oh and I am definitely not your "mate" by the way, keep your fantasies to yourself.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2016)

lyar said:


> Apparently you do since you took time to respond to my post. Also it would seem two people liked my opinion and its rude to call them "No one" like they don't exist.
> 
> Oh and I am definitely not your "mate" by the way, keep your fantasies to yourself.


Mate. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> You wanna fight? Spitting out that HERESY over these forums that KIDS are using.
> You make me sick.
> (Pepsi is better)


Have you not accepted Coca-Cola as your lord and savoir?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 28, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i like the novelty flavors like teriyaki and takoyaki. You'd think they'd be gross but they're surprisingly tasty, especially paired with ramen.



Now I want ramen :[


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 28, 2016)

When I DO drink soda, I try to stick to non-caffeinated kinds. Maine Root sodas are definitely a fave.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> You wanna fight? Spitting out that HERESY over these forums that KIDS are using.
> You make me sick.
> (Pepsi is better)


WHAT? SOMEONE HAVE A PREFERENCE DIFFERENT THAN MINE?! PURGE THE HERETIC!


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Have you not accepted Coca-Cola as your lord and savoir?


I will NEVER accept you FALSE savior!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 28, 2016)

I enjoy bacon and ranch flavored sodiepop


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 28, 2016)

lyar said:


> alright edgelord


Sleep is for the weak


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 28, 2016)

I dig Dad's cream soda, like the blue one.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 28, 2016)

Been cutting soda out of my diet. Only drink it when ordering fast food (which is rare)

All time favorite right here, though!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 28, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Been cutting soda out of my diet. Only drink it when ordering fast food (which is rare)
> 
> All time favorite right here, though!



That's called a heart failure


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 28, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That's called a heart failure



Eh, one of these organ's gotta go first.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I will NEVER accept you FALSE savior!


Sorry sir but:


----------



## stimpy (Nov 28, 2016)

Pepsi>Coke. I don't think Coke have Pepsi man! Coke 0 Pepsi 1. (Coke ain't got Pepsi man)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 28, 2016)

stimpy said:


> Pepsi>Coke. I don't think Coke have Pepsi man! Coke 0 Pepsi 1. (Coke ain't got Pepsi man)


----------



## HumblyDazin (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm a real sucker for a good Dr Pepper!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2016)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 16, 2016)

There's a swiss soda I really love and adore:


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

I miss the original Dublin Dr. Pepper. And when it existed, the Berries n' Cream Dr. Pepper.


----------



## SchmooPie (Dec 17, 2016)

Dr. Pepper, Mt. Dew Baja Blast, and Vanilla Coke are my secret lovers. <3 I'm trying to be good and not drink as much soda, but I just bought a case of Vanilla Coke at the store the other night lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 17, 2016)

Vanilla coke does indeed taste really nice


----------



## SchmooPie (Dec 17, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Vanilla coke does indeed taste really nice



Vanilla Coke is amazeballs. <3 xD


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 17, 2016)

Diet Moxie Soda. Or, if you're not diabetic, regular Moxie Soda.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 17, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I miss the original Dublin Dr. Pepper. And when it existed, the Berries n' Cream Dr. Pepper.


You know of the Dublin Dr Pepper? How do you know of this magical thing?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

I've had something called "Malta Goya" and it taisted like liquified rasin bran


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Dec 17, 2016)

Coles/Woolworths brand sodas for 75 cents are fine for me. Occasionally, I'll go and buy a bottle of root beer.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 18, 2016)

Any of the flavored monster ultra's & Dr Pepper zero.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You know of the Dublin Dr Pepper? How do you know of this magical thing?



Because I am from and live in Texas, and this stuff was within easy access here


----------



## Reyna Malone (Dec 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> But either way, never drink peach fanta. That shit's gross.


Idk, I really like it, though peach faygo is probably the best soda of all time. Grape and redpop faygo are pretty awesome, too.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Because I am from and live in Texas, and this stuff was within easy access here


I just never hear of people knowing about Dublin, TX. Have you ever been to the old bottling plant there?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I just never hear of people knowing about Dublin, TX. Have you ever been to the old bottling plant there?



Sadly, I have not actually visited the bottling plant, but I think it would be cool to!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sadly, I have not actually visited the bottling plant, but I think it would be cool to!


It is a really cool little place. Check it out if you ever get the chance. (I think it's still open...?)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It is a really cool little place. Check it out if you ever get the chance. (I think it's still open...?)



Good reason for a road trip!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Good reason for a road trip!!!


My moms family lives about 10 miles from Dublin. So it isn't really a road trip from there...but from GA, that's a trek. And Okami is not a fan of texas, so we don't make alot of trips out that way.


----------



## BlackandWhiteDragon (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh yeah I like Coca Cola


----------



## Saylor (Dec 23, 2016)

The best stuff I've had came from a local drug store where I live where they STILL run an old fashioned style soda fountain.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Dec 23, 2016)

Ever notice how you never see thin people drinking diet soda?

Pepsi all the way for me.


----------

